# Motobecane sizing



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

I'm in the market for a Tri/TT bike. I came across the Motobecane nemesis on Bikesdirect and on EBAY. Geometry looks pretty standard but I thought I'd ask the "experts" who own the bikes.

My current road bikes are a 58cm with a 56.5cm toptube and a 59cm with a 57.5 toptube. I'm thinking with a tri bike, I'd probably be best dropping one size to the 56cm with a 56cm toptube. Nemesis owners please give me an opinion......

FYI...I'm 6'0 with a 33" inseam. Using the Colorado Cyclist/Greg Lemond measurement system, I should be on a 56cm bike but I think that's too small for a standard geometry road bike. Input is needed.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

i just switched from a 63cm cannondale to a 62cm MB le champion. comfortabel on both.
i stand 6'2" with a 34 inch trouser inseam and a 36 sleeve. hope that helps


----------

